# Card cloning



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Does anyone know if this is wide spread here?

I tried to use my card last night at the ATM and after it had accepted my pin asked me how much etc etc it then told me I had used the wrong pin and to try again, yes we can all make mistakes so I tried again very slowly same result, I called my friend and told her the number and she put it in, same result the security guard came up and asked me if he could help. now how he could help is beyond me.. I tried to cancel the transaction and it wouldn't cancel I finally got my card back after repeated pushing of the error key.. I went to another bank up the road and got my money straight away.
I have been to the bank this morning and they have said there is nothing wrong with the ATM I must have just kept putting in the wrong number.. I didn't.
I have an appointment to see the manager at 2.30pm so we will see what he has to say. I have also reported it to my bank in the U.K.

Maiden


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Does anyone know if this is wide spread here?
> 
> I tried to use my card last night at the ATM and after it had accepted my pin asked me how much etc etc it then told me I had used the wrong pin and to try again, yes we can all make mistakes so I tried again very slowly same result, I called my friend and told her the number and she put it in, same result the security guard came up and asked me if he could help. now how he could help is beyond me.. I tried to cancel the transaction and it wouldn't cancel I finally got my card back after repeated pushing of the error key.. I went to another bank up the road and got my money straight away.
> I have been to the bank this morning and they have said there is nothing wrong with the ATM I must have just kept putting in the wrong number.. I didn't.
> ...


Yes, it is common.

My husband's card was clonned couple of years back while on a short stay in Cairo. We had cash withdrawals in some place in India on the bank statement, £2,000 in all. Fortunately this was on the UK account so we got our money back. Not sure how banks would deal with it here in Egypt! 

Make sure you check your bank statement carefully for the next few weeks as transactions can be posted late to your account.

aykalam


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

here the banks are not so modernized and knowledge full about electronic systems security so this made egypt good target for hackers whom work internationally. 

so my self using my cards very rarely only in shopping or in atms where in good locations like hotels. I heard this kind of stuff earlier and most probably the bank manager will not understand you and what card cloning is.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

It was quite common here in the UK until the introduced chip and pin however I am sure that criminals have found a way around the system they always do.

Never let your card out of sight like in a restaurant as the card can be swiped and cloned

As Egypt is the land of scams nothing suprises me


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You would laugh if it wasn't so serious.

I use the HSBC bank of Nile St... this is not my U.K bank but I have a debit card that I use to withdraw cash.

The bank manager told me and I quote

"No this would never happen in Egypt"

Then proceeded to tell me that it couldn't happen with my card as it is not their bank card and they use the international banking system...

It really beggars belief that he could come out with that.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> You would laugh if it wasn't so serious.
> 
> I use the HSBC bank of Nile St... this is not my U.K bank but I have a debit card that I use to withdraw cash.
> 
> ...


In the UK the way the card details are usually stolen is through online transactions or through having your details stolen in restaurants etc. I thought that the way the details were stolen at a machine is for an artificial front to be put on the machine which retained your details but that must be harder to do in Egypt given the number of people on the streets and the security guards outside cash machines? I don't know how big the devices are though that they fit to machines.

Someone tried to fraudulently use my card last year in the UK- they used it to pay for a purchase of £1 in a camera shop to see if it worked and then tried to put £8000 on a barclay card. I don't know why they thought that if my account was good for £1, it would be good for £8000!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cards can be cloned through ATM.. there is a small device put inside to copy your details or something like that.. it doesn't take long for them to do it.

I am sure there are many security guards who take a bribe to look the other way.
I do not use my card for anything other than withdrawing cash.
I was more disturb to be told that your card could not be cloned in Egypt....why do insist on spouting out rubbish like that?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is an extract from a site on cloning cards

"A team of organized criminals are installing equipment on legitimate bank ATM's in at least 2 regions to steal both the ATM card number and the PIN. The team sits nearby in a car receiving the information transmitted wirelessly over weekends and evenings from equipment they install on the front of the ATM (see photos).

If you see an attachment like this, do not use the ATM and report it immediately to the bank using the 800 number or phone on the front of the ATM."

The equipment used to capture your ATM card number and PIN are cleverly disguised to look like normal ATM equipment. A "skimmer" is mounted to the front of the normal ATM card slot that reads the ATM card number and transmits it to the criminals sitting in a nearby car. At the same time, a wireless camera is disguised to look like a leaflet holder and is mounted in a position to view ATM PIN entries.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Does anyone know if this is wide spread here?
> 
> I tried to use my card last night at the ATM and after it had accepted my pin asked me how much etc etc it then told me I had used the wrong pin and to try again, yes we can all make mistakes so I tried again very slowly same result, I called my friend and told her the number and she put it in, same result the security guard came up and asked me if he could help. now how he could help is beyond me.. I tried to cancel the transaction and it wouldn't cancel I finally got my card back after repeated pushing of the error key.. I went to another bank up the road and got my money straight away.
> I have been to the bank this morning and they have said there is nothing wrong with the ATM I must have just kept putting in the wrong number.. I didn't.
> ...


Don't expect me to give a Professional Public Response on-line, but there are so many myths about what can and can't be done. Most of it is rubbish. P.m. Chris if you need to know anything.:clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

If it accepted the code at the beginning of the session then asked for it AGAIN in the middle of the same session then something's wrong with it for sure......Personally it never happened to me, but going for an ATM to find it out of service did happen a lot! But it's better than using a stupid machine that's got something wrong with it 

I never had any problems with any of my cards, the only problem I had was that I typed "200" and I got 200 L.E. out of the machine, but then the bloody receipt came out and 1,200 L.E. was missing, not just 200 L.E.!!! Was fixed though after a 30 minutes hassle with the idiot who's supposed to be the bank's "manager" :confused2:

But the sophisticated equipments used for hacking and cloning cards' info in here........I seriously doubt it, even if they could get it, they wouldn't be able to use it right :lol:

But I also have to say this.........You never know who's capable of doing what in here........ 

Good luck!


----------

